# Found baby pigeon



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Hello again,

My partner found a baby pigeon. He was walking on the street, wandering. My partner took him. He is very thin and I think he was cold, You can see he is really thin around the chest area. I gave him, like I did for the last one some pigeon food and water. Can you tell me how old he is? Should I do anything else?
I put him in a pet cage and he just stands there, he is not moving. Maybe he's afraid.....

I forgot to say that here it's quite cold, for a few days now, today there were about 4-5 degrees.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

His poop looks white. I don't know if he knows how to feed himself.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi...thanks to both of you, you have saved his/her life. She is a baby, she likely fell out or maybe was pushed out of the nest. He cannot be re-released for several weeks...and he will definitely need to gain weight back.

Go here to determine her age, within a day or two:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

First off, where are you located ? We may be able to find some help close by.

Next, get some scraps of bread (pigeon food is good but a feral may not recognize it) and see if he heats on his own. He probably won't. But that's no problem. There is a simple handfeeding method using frozen peas and corn that is pretty foolproof....we can get to that shortly....

For the time being, you are doing the right thing...keep him warm and quiet. A box or carrier with a towel at the bottom and maybe some paper towels on top , in a warm, safe room is the minimum housing you need.

Some Q's:

1) Does she seem alert ? Looking around ? Moving around ? Curious ? Or is she sleepy, lethargic, fluffed up, and more or less standing/sitting still most of the time ?

2) Any apparent injuries ? Cuts, scrapes, abrasions, scabs ?

3) Is her breathing peaceful and consistent ? Or does it seem laboured ?

4) Gently pry open his beak...is his mouth pinkish inside ? or is it grey/white ? Any signs of white blotches in there ?

....let's start with that....

And thank you both, again !!!!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

He looks ~20 days old.
You need to keep him warm at first, as he is very thin and I doubt he can maintain body temperature well. Do not overheat him, heating pad on lowest level will do or hot water bottle wrapped in towel near him.
Please start hand feeding him, as youngsters at his age do not know how to peck seeds.
Take some thawed peas or corn. Defrost them under the hot water until they get slightly warm. Take him in your lap, wrap him loosely in towel or old t-shirt and open his beak. Pop in pea/corn and let him swallow. Repeat procedure until 40~50 pieces are in.
Feed him 2 times a day mornings and afternoons.
Leave seeds and water near him if he wants to try and eat himself.

Please monitor his condition and let us know how he is doing. Check that he has no diarrhea, or any strange behavior, smell, bugs. Keep us posted.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this needy youngster.

Please follow this information FIRST.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

This baby needs heat, hydration and then food.

At this age you can hand feed it defrosted corn and/or peas that is well drained. Gently pry open beak and put in a piece of corn to the back of the throat allow bird to close its beak and swallow then repeat.

If you offer the bird water and he is drinking it shouldn't be long before he learns to eat by himself.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Jaye said:


> Hi...thanks to both of you, you have saved his/her life. She is a baby, she likely fell out or maybe was pushed out of the nest. He cannot be re-released for several weeks...and he will definitely need to gain weight back.
> 
> Go here to determine her age, within a day or two:
> 
> ...


And thank you very much for all your info. I think he is starved because he looks skinny.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> He looks ~20 days old.
> You need to keep him warm at first, as he is very thin and I doubt he can maintain body temperature well. Do not overheat him, heating pad on lowest level will do or hot water bottle wrapped in towel near him.
> Please start hand feeding him, as youngsters at his age do not know how to peck seeds.
> Take some thawed peas or corn. Defrost them under the hot water until they get slightly warm. Take him in your lap, wrap him loosely in towel or old t-shirt and open his beak. Pop in pea/corn and let him swallow. Repeat procedure until 40~50 pieces are in.
> ...





Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for helping this needy youngster.
> 
> Please follow this information FIRST.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your info. I will turn on the heating in the bathroom for a short time, so it's not too much. I don't have heating pad. Now he pooped green, from the peas I guess. I will keep you informed on anything new.
Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

After the baby is thoroughly warmed and hydrated you can do this. These are prewritten instructions.

If you are seeing bright green poop, it could be the bird isn't eating enough on his own and may need to be hand fed. It also could be ill. Often the young birds will try to eat the seed and so folks assume they are eating when they really aren't.
It would be great if you could post a picture of the poop so we can give you a better opinion.
You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. *You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. *
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The peas and corn are great for them. They seem to learn to pick up food sooner when feeding these things. And they have moisture in them also, which is good. 

To teach him to drink water, put a small dish in front of him filled with water. Now holding his beak on either side, from behind, slowly lower his beak down into the water. Don't cover his nose though. Do this several times a day. Eventually he will learn to drink.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Charis said:


> After the baby is thoroughly warmed and hydrated you can do this. These are prewritten instructions.
> 
> If you are seeing bright green poop, it could be the bird isn't eating enough on his own and may need to be hand fed. It also could be ill. Often the young birds will try to eat the seed and so folks assume they are eating when they really aren't.
> It would be great if you could post a picture of the poop so we can give you a better opinion.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I just fed him about 20 of peas. He did not enjoy the hand feeding part. He turns his neck around, but when he feels the food he swallows it quickly. He was looking around to see everything, very alert. After I gave him some food he started to sleep, while he was being fed. Could be the heating cause I turned it on that it was making him sleepy. He drank by himself a bit of water, we put the bowl near him. He also took one seed from the hand and ate it. Now he is sleeping again, with his beak in his chest.
I will put a picture of the poop, when he poops again.
Thanks again.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Just in case that you need some pigeon feed, or medication. This is a link you can use:
http://www.krmivabezecna.com/www/index.php?id=6&kategorie=10
You can order online or ask them for someone near you in Prague.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Just in case that you need some pigeon feed, or medication. This is a link you can use:
> http://www.krmivabezecna.com/www/index.php?id=6&kategorie=10
> You can order online or ask them for someone near you in Prague.


Thanks. I will buy tomorrow some frozen corn and I will give him peas and corn.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

plamenh said:


> Just in case that you need some pigeon feed, or medication. This is a link you can use:
> http://www.krmivabezecna.com/www/index.php?id=6&kategorie=10
> You can order online or ask them for someone near you in Prague.


Great link, plamenh although I can't understand a word of it.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Charis said:


> Great link, plamenh although I can't understand a word of it.


Me neither. I don t speak Czech.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

That's where you should started with.
I thought that by being in Prague... anyway. If need be I'll provide you with information who to call and what to ask for.
It is prety simple actually you just need to speak Russian, Serbian and Bulgarian, then Czech and Polish are easy to understand. LOL


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> That's where you should started with.
> I thought that by being in Prague... anyway. If need be I'll provide you with information who to call and what to ask for.
> It is prety simple actually you just need to speak Russian, Serbian and Bulgarian, then Czech and Polish are easy to understand. LOL


I wish I spoke Czech, but it is really hard.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes it is, it takes time. I have friend in Prague. Hi’s Bulgarian and his wife Czech. He was also complaining about the same thing. Just don't give up.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

pigeon_rules....you are doing an outstanding job ! And I am jealous...I wish I were in Prague !!!

um...wait...did you say 5 degrees...????

Keep it up. It is good that he is feisty when you handle him...after all, he is a feral bird, so he should be doing what he can to evade you....

Glad the peas are working well...they are very good for him. You could also try soaking some parrot pellets in hot water, letting 'em cool enough not to be too hot, and pop those in his mouth too. But the pieces shouldn't be larger than the peas you are feeding him.

Keep us posted !


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I just want to say that I think its great that you saved this little ones life. Keep up the good job your doing feeding him/her. They make wonderful pets. Please keep everyone posted. mindy


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

I know they make wonderful pets, but I have a dog so I can't keep him. I will keep him for some days until he's recovered well enough and I'll set him free.
We just fed him peas, he ate more now. He ate a bit by himself, some squashed bits, he can't take one whole peas. He also drank a bit of water, we kept the bowl of water near his beak. He seems alert and he's looking around curious, when he's in the carrier he walks around, picking bits of seeds and cleaning himself. It's weird cause every time we fed him he falls asleep in my hands. Do you think he is too tired and starved?
I am attaching 2 pics of his poop, one is made with the flash, sorry for the quality but my camera is not so good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have two dogs, and I have pigeons. One a house pet. It's just that its hard on the bird to be released, unless it is into a flock of pigeons, and released along with other young pigeons into that flock. They learn from their parents, and from the others in the flock. It won't survive on its own. It won't no anything about predators, or where and how to find food. Pigeons can't survive alone. That's why they live in flocks.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I have two dogs, and I have pigeons. One a house pet. It's just that its hard on the bird to be released, unless it is into a flock of pigeons, and released along with other young pigeons into that flock. They learn from their parents, and from the others in the flock. It won't survive on its own. It won't no anything about predators, or where and how to find food. Pigeons can't survive alone. That's why they live in flocks.


I live in a one room apartment rented. I don't have the space and also with my dog I couldn't keep any other animal.
I will release him though near a flock of pigeons in a park maybe, but for sure near other pigeons. 
I saw his eating by himself, bit by bit, he really likes peas.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm glad that he is getting better. I understand completely that you can't keep him, but at least if you can wait until spring. Winter is really harsh in your part of the world and for young bird chances for survival in this period are zero. He needs your help for recovery.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Please don't release this pigeon. As Plamenh says "His chances for survival is zero". You have saved his life.........for what?........so that he can freeze and/or starve to death. If there is no possible way for you to keep him, is there no one you can give him to that will give him a home? Is there possibly a wild life or bird sanctuary you can bring him to?

You are doing so much to care for him and save him, I canot believe you would want all your efforts to be for nothing.

Please reconsider.......please.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> I'm glad that he is getting better. I understand completely that you can't keep him, but at least if you can wait until spring. Winter is really harsh in your part of the world and for young bird chances for survival in this period are zero. He needs your help for recovery.





lwerden said:


> Please don't release this pigeon. As Plamenh says "His chances for survival is zero". You have saved his life.........for what?........so that he can freeze and/or starve to death. If there is no possible way for you to keep him, is there no one you can give him to that will give him a home? Is there possibly a wild life or bird sanctuary you can bring him to?
> 
> You are doing so much to care for him and save him, I canot believe you would want all your efforts to be for nothing.
> 
> Please reconsider.......please.



I understand what you are both saying, but I can't keep him until spring. Also I don't want him to get too close to humans. I live in a rented apartment, I am not allowed to keep pigeons and with my dog, it's hard already. I will keep him until he has recovered well enough and it's warmer outside, near a flock where he can learn. I would take him to a shelter or give it to someone, but I don't speak the language and I don't know anyone who would take him. Also people here don't like pigeons 
All the other pigeons live here with the weather as it is, if he learns from others how he can find food, then he should be fine.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

He is eating very well by himself. He is even yelling after his food. From parrot food (seeds) and peas and corn and bread he is choosing peas and corn and bread.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Eventually he will probably try the seed. The peas and corn seem easier to pick up. I know the young ones I give peas and corn to seem to learn to pick food up more quickly. Eventually they move on to the seed. Good job.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

He is eating better by himself, even some seeds now. He flew a bit, so he knows how to fly. Later we are going to let him fly a bit in the bathroom so he can practice.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad he's eating better.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

We let him fly in the bathroom. He managed to fly on the bathtub edge and then he tried to fly upper but couldn't fly that high. He is a bit bold on his neck, no feathers, only on the front side. Should we buy him some vitamins? if yes, what?
He is very curious and always looking around. He is turning his head really all the way back, I never saw a pigeon to manage to move his head so well. Now he is picking mostly the corn, he seems to like it very much.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

"he is turning his head really all the way back" what does that mean?

so he has no feathers on his neck?.... "only the front side"..... is that where he has feathers or where he does NOT have feathers? if he does not have feathers in the front need to know as could be a sign of canker, or it could just be the molt...can you post a pic of the bird.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons can turn the head around well. Can you post a pic of his neck? As spiritwings said, could be nothing, or could be a sign of canker.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

He can turn his head by himself, about 90 degrees, I mean he can look around, in his back, he seems to have a very good dexterity with his neck.
Here are the pics, he is missing some feather under his wings as well, maybe under the wings it's normal to be like that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He shouldn't be missing feathers under there. Looks like he has canker. He needs to be treated for that.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> He shouldn't be missing feathers under there. Looks like he has canker. He needs to be treated for that.


Thank you. I read a bit, but when we fed him he had nothing in his neck.
How should we treat him?
Is it contagious? I am asking for my dog, she's not in contact with him, since he is in the bathroom, where she is not allowed, we wash our hands though.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

I know this is not the "right " place. But doe's anybody live in the Tuscon area and can direct me into the pigeon fraternity out there?


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

We let him fly again. He seems better, very alert and has more strength when he's flying, he flew more. It appears, he is not very bold on his neck, but just a bit on the front part. He is eating well and drinking water by himself.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's the front part that would be bald if he has canker. No it isn't catching to you. And your dog is safe. I have some fishzole I could send you. I'll quarter them for you, and you can give him one a day for 10 days. You can pm me with your address if you like.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Brummie said:


> I know this is not the "right " place. But doe's anybody live in the Tuscon area and can direct me into the pigeon fraternity out there?


Try posting/starting your own thread, Brummie...it is hard to get responses on someone else's subject/thread.

Maybe post under Feral Pigeons section....


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Pigeon_rules...you continue to do a great job.

I understand your living situation. people here are suggesting this because it he/she is a youngster..in a mild climate, he/she would do very well if released at about age 45 days, provided they are released via "soft release" method (please do a search for it here, it is VERY important to undertand this method).

In your case, though...45 days will put it into mid-November....my assumption being it will be colder there than it is even now.

THIS is what concerns folks. It is stressful enough for an adolescent to try to make it in the feral world....adding additional hurdles such as freezing weather really reduces his chances.

No need to make a decision now...just keep in mind that a release at 45 days old, give or take, in freezing winter temperatures... is NOT the avenue you wanna take....

Regarding canker...just in case, best to get some Metronidazole (antibiotic). You said his mouth looks pink and clear, so I dunno if the feather patches are signs of canker. Metronidazole is available without prescription...on intenret..sometimes called Fishzole.

Get some and hold onto it. If more dramatic canker symptoms begin to appear, and he seems to be declining....keep us posted and we can tell you how to administer the antibiotic.

For the time being, things seem to be going pretty well ! Keep an eye on his energy level, and on the inside of his mouth.....


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> It's the front part that would be bald if he has canker. No it isn't catching to you. And your dog is safe. I have some fishzole I could send you. I'll quarter them for you, and you can give him one a day for 10 days. You can pm me with your address if you like.





Jaye said:


> Pigeon_rules...you continue to do a great job.
> 
> I understand your living situation. people here are suggesting this because it he/she is a youngster..in a mild climate, he/she would do very well if released at about age 45 days, provided they are released via "soft release" method (please do a search for it here, it is VERY important to undertand this method).
> 
> ...



Thank you.
I will try to get some metronidazole today from my dog's vet. People here don't like pigeons and I don't know if he is going to give me. I don't want to take the pigeon to the vet, because I don't want to stress him to much and I don't know how are vets here towards pigeons anyway. In case I won't be able to get the medicine I will pm you Jay.
I looked now again into his mouth and he looks pinkish and clean. I will keep an eye on him anyway.

He was funny now when we let him fly. He manage to fly bathub up and down the edge, on the washing machine, on the sink, so he flew a lot better then last night. At some point he went by himself into his pet carrier to eat )


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keep in mind that you can't always see canker in the throat. By the time he shows more signs by getting sick, it is harder to treat.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm trying to find you a english speaking Vet in Pregue, just waiting for her response.
Ask for medicine pased on one of the following compounds Carnidazole, Dimetridazole, Metronidazole, Secnidazole


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> I'm trying to find you a english speaking Vet in Pregue, just waiting for her response.
> Ask for medicine pased on one of the following compounds Carnidazole, Dimetridazole, Metronidazole, Secnidazole


My dog's vet speaks some English, but I don't know if he knows or likes pigeons. It would be nice if I could get from him the medicine, I will try after work today.
I can't buy it without a prescription.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

These are english speaking places:
*Veterinary clinic Pod pramenem*; Pod pramenem 6, Nusle;Tel: +420776839742; Nearest metro – Pankrac
*Veterinary clinic Hvězda*; Čílova 9;Tel: +420 235 350 848; Nearest Metro – Hradčanská
*Veterinarni Nemocnice*; Libus na Sejdru 45; Tel: +420 244 470 704; 
*Veterinarni Klinika*; Na Hradku 8; Te: +420 224 923 717

In case that your vet cannot help directly, he may give you prescription to get medicine from normal pharmacy.
Same medicadion used for Trichomonas Vaginalis work for Trichomonas Galinae.
They will be able to help.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> These are english speaking places:
> *Veterinary clinic Pod pramenem*; Pod pramenem 6, Nusle;Tel: +420776839742; Nearest metro – Pankrac
> *Veterinary clinic Hvězda*; Čílova 9;Tel: +420 235 350 848; Nearest Metro – Hradčanská
> *Veterinarni Nemocnice*; Libus na Sejdru 45; Tel: +420 244 470 704;
> ...


Thank for info 
I will try my vet first.
I will try to post some better quality pictures later, if I manage to get some better pictures.

Still if it's not Trichomonas, will the medicine do any harm to the pigeon?
Could it be something else, or not?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Trichomonas, Coccidiosis and worms. These are parasites that every pigeon have. They do no harm to healthy pigeon, but in time of stress, starvation or illness they become a problem. Treating your bird will do no harm, only good.
All these parasites are harmless for humans and other animals. They are bird related and they deprive bird of nutritions. This is main reason plumage to show slow growth, lack of color or complete bald patches as you can see on your pigeon. After treatment, good feeding and vitamis will speed up recovery.

P.S. All medications must be given in exact dosages to be of help. Overdose may harm bird's health, underdosing does not help.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

So I went to my vet with a paper with what you said I should buy.
He gave me a prescription for entizol (I bought it already) to give him for 7 days. It contains metronidazolum, one tablet 250 mg. The vet said to give him one quarter of a tablet per day in a syringe with water. He said to dilute it in no more then 2ml of water, maybe 1ml if it works. He also said to give him 3-4 times per day this quarter from the syringe. *Should I start today or tomorrow?*
Today is already evening (19.00pm), so I would have to give it to him in maybe 2 doses. 
*Is the concentration OK for him?*
*Would it be too much or should I wait until tomorrow?*
I also bought him 2 types of vitamins.
1) they look like really small candies and they contain: A, D3, E, B1, B2, B6, B12, K3, CA and some other vitamins or minerals (they're written in Czech). I gave him about 30, I hope he will eat them since they are in colours, he likes coloured things. *How much should I give him?*
2) it's a vitamin powder, it's actually written that they are for exotic birds and pigeons.They contain: A, D3, E, Cu, fosfor, sodium, calcium.
these are: http://translate.google.cz/translat...Q&prev=/search?q=roboran+pro+exoty&hl=en&sa=G
*How much should I give him and how?*
*Should I give him from both types of vitamins?*
Earlier we let him fly, he managed to fly upper and upper, where he wanted, he is getting stronger. The neck looks a bit better, under the wings he is still very bold.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Metronidazole dosage is 25-50 mg per pigeon per day - for 4-6 days. I would rather give 1/6 of the tablet per day. You can either give with water or just pop in the beak piece of the tablet and drop couple of drops of water with syringe on the tip of the beak to flush it down.

Vitamins either give one candy a day of vitamin 1 or mix vitamin 2 with seeds and drop of vegetable oil so the powder can adhere to the seeds. It says 1% ratio. That means that on 50 gr seeds it should be 0.5 gr powder (on the tip of the knife)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How much does the bird weigh? My gress would be 180-200 grams.I suspect the bird is much lighter than an adult bird and I think going with the lower dose of 25mg per day would be safer.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Charis said:


> How much does the bird weigh? My gress would be 180-200 grams.I suspect the bird is much lighter than an adult bird and I think going with the lower dose of 25mg per day would be safer.


I managed to weight him. He has around 175 grams. What would be a safe dose?
He knows he can fly better and he is flying all around the bathroom, up. He managed yesterday to get out of his carrier (I didn't lock it with the zipper since he never tried to go out) and I found him on the heater happy that he managed to get there (the heater is up and it's turned off, no worries).


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep, Charis is right, he is light so go for smaller dose. Cut tablet in 8 pieces you will have cutting loss so it will aproximately be between 25~30 gr.
If he is happy and well feed, he would like to play, explore, fly, so do not be surprised that he is more active. Pigeons are very inteligent and they like to keep themsef busy.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Yep, Charis is right, he is light so go for smaller dose. Cut tablet in 8 pieces you will have cutting loss so it will aproximately be between 25~30 gr.
> If he is happy and well feed, he would like to play, explore, fly, so do not be surprised that he is more active. Pigeons are very inteligent and they like to keep themsef busy.


We managed to give him some medicine with the syringe. We split one pill into 8, but a part of it (1/8) remained on the glass (it won't mix that well with water), so we might have gave him less. We gave him all, next dose tomorrow. He was very upset, didn't like to take the medicine, so maybe it's better once per day so it's less stressful for him.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It is new experience for him and pigeons generally do not like to be handled. Once he get used to this, he will be calmer. Dosing once a day is fine.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Yesterday we managed to give him an exact of 1/8 of the pill and some vitamins with the food and a bit of sunflower oil. So now he has 2 days of medicine, one with a bit less then 1/8 and yesterday with 1/8. He ate mainly corn, he likes it more than seeds. He pooped yellow from the corn and a bit watery, he has diarea. This morning we let him fly again in the bathroom. He vomited what he ate mostly corn and some peas and water, as whole, not digested at all. Should we stop with the medicine, is he sick from it? we are afraid now to give him any more medicine or vitamins with sunflower oil.
Now we put him some peas and bread, to change from corn. He flew only a bit and now he stands in bathroom closet.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Stop vitamins and go on peas/corn only. Please do not let him fly. He needs all the energy to get well. Do not stop the medicine, you need to finish medicating.
Metronidazole is antibiotic and as such can cause diarrhea, abdominal distress, nausea, vomiting. You may try split dose into twice a day.
Just keep him warm and carry on hand feeding.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Stop vitamins and go on peas/corn only. Please do not let him fly. He needs all the energy to get well. Do not stop the medicine, you need to finish medicating.
> Metronidazole is antibiotic and as such can cause diarrhea, abdominal distress, nausea, vomiting. You may try split dose into twice a day.
> Just keep him warm and carry on hand feeding.


Thank you for the info.
I put him in the carrier. He won't eat for now. I will give him the medicine once in the afternoon and second time in the evening. I gave him peas and a bit of bread crumbs.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Just check on him if he is eating. If he doesn't eat alone, you should feed him.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Just check on him if he is eating. If he doesn't eat alone, you should feed him.


He is eating, not very much but at least he is eating.
I managed to find a shelter for wild animals here in Prague. We will probably take him there, but only after he is well enough and when he's done with his treatment and after we make sure that they will take care of him. But if the weather is better in November, he should be fine if we release him, right?
*plamenh* you said to give him 4-6 days the medicine and the doctor said 7, should we give him 6 or just 4?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I personally use single dose Metronidazole 100mg tablets with cellulose coating for slow release of the medication. Recommendation is 25~50 mg 4~6 days and depends on the severity of the problem. Check him on the day 4 and see what is his condition. Every case is different and it is wrong to treat every bird equally.
Talk to the shelter people first and ask them if they will accept him for the winter. Outside he will not survive even if weather is above 0 for couple of days.
I did that mistake with my first rescue, released it in my garden soon after he become well. Two days later he died in my hands.
Presently temperatures for Prague are between –4 and 10 degrees Celsius, but food for young baby will be the problem because he needs to compete with much stronger birds outside. Even 10 degrees Celsius will kill starving bird.
I know well what is to live in single room apartment, so the only think I can suggest is to find someone to adopt him.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> I personally use single dose Metronidazole 100mg tablets with cellulose coating for slow release of the medication. Recommendation is 25~50 mg 4~6 days and depends on the severity of the problem. Check him on the day 4 and see what is his condition. Every case is different and it is wrong to treat every bird equally.
> Talk to the shelter people first and ask them if they will accept him for the winter. Outside he will not survive even if weather is above 0 for couple of days.
> I did that mistake with my first rescue, released it in my garden soon after he become well. Two days later he died in my hands.
> Presently temperatures for Prague are between –4 and 10 degrees Celsius, but food for young baby will be the problem because he needs to compete with much stronger birds outside. Even 10 degrees Celsius will kill starving bird.
> I know well what is to live in single room apartment, so the only think I can suggest is to find someone to adopt him.


Thanks for the info 
I will talk with the guys from the shelter, after he is healthy. We are gonna keep him for one-two more weeks until he is OK. 
We had to let him fly again, he was restless in the pet carrier and trying to go out, he managed to spill again the water. The good part is that he had no more diarrhoea, but we didn't give him yet the medicine (we will soon).
His neck looks better, under the wings he is so and so (still kinda of bold).


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Please make sure that shelter has other pigeons too. Some of the shelters are specialized for dogs and cats only and they will accept him as ... food donation.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Please make sure that shelter has other pigeons too. Some of the shelters are specialized for dogs and cats only and they will accept him as ... food donation.


This is the shelter http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=en&sl=cs&tl=en&u=http://www.csop.cz , from what I read with google translate they were called for 160 something pigeons and other animals. From what I read they don't deal with dogs and cats, but only with wild animals. I will contact them in a week or so to talk and make sure that they have other pigeons as well and that they can keep him over the winter.
I read there: "_Just last year adopted Prague Rescue Station 1114 disabled animals._ Nejčastějším zvířecím pacientem byli v loňském roce v Praze holubi domácí (176), ježci (148) a poštolky obecné (135). _The most common animal patients were in the last year in Prague, pigeon (176), hedgehogs (148) and kestrel (135)._ Jde o nejvyšší počty přijatých zvířat v celé ČR. _This is the highest number of animals taken in the whole country. _Více než tisíc zraněných živočichů přijala loni pouze záchranná stanice v Bartošovicích na Moravě. "


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

They have all the bells and whistles  web page looks promising and they have veterinary care too. Maybe I’m a bit paranoid because of my personal disappointment in Vet’s here in SA or because of the Web pages I created, but I would check with my own eyes and if it looks as it sounds, I would go for it.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> They have all the bells and whistles  web page looks promising and they have veterinary care too. Maybe I’m a bit paranoid because of my personal disappointment in Vet’s here in SA or because of the Web pages I created, but I would check with my own eyes and if it looks as it sounds, I would go for it.


We will check with our own eyes, before taking him.  we are a bit paranoid ourselves too.
He is now very upset, we fed him by hand about 35 pieces of corn and peas (we wanted to make sure he eats well). He just stands on his feet and he is not trying to go out any more ) I think he thinks that if he'll make more noise to get out we are gonna fed him again )


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

He has again diarrhoea and he is not eating. It's because of the antibiotic. I am wondering if we should give him today too...
It seems he is better now in the morning, he is trying to get out of the carrier again, he is making such a noise


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Go for at least for 4 days with antibiotic. Hand feed him if he doesn't eat. It is the problem with diarrhea, but if you stop in the middle of treatment, you will do more harm than good. Surviving trichomonas in his tract will become resistant to the medicine and his health will be endangered.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

plamenh said:


> Go for at least for 4 days with antibiotic. Hand feed him if he doesn't eat. It is the problem with diarrhea, but if you stop in the middle of treatment, you will do more harm than good. Surviving trichomonas in his tract will become resistant to the medicine and his health will be endangered.


Thanks 
I will give him today too, this is his fourth day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't stop the medicine. Foy's pigeon supply says to give it for 6 to 10 days. If you don't give it to him long enough, he won't get better. Canker is serious. He can get very sick and die. Four days is not long enough I don't think. If you underdose him, it will just make the canker come back stronger.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

I will give him only 4 days. He seems a lot better without the antibiotic (without the diarrhoea, not eating and feeling bad from it). His neck looks a bit better.Now he is eating OK and flying around. We will keep an eye on him though, if anything changes in his mood.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

He is a lot better without the medicine. He has a lot of energy and he's eating very well. It's harder to catch him now to put him back into his carrier. He loves to stay on washing machine to clean himself and sleep


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

He is doing very well. We saw that feathers are growing under his wings, so we are very happy  and the neck looks very good.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

I wrote to the shelter. They said they won't take him. If he can fly I should just release him and that he will learn from other pigeons.
So we will have to release him. We'll keep him for a few more days though.
The weather now is better with over 10 degrees.
He is feeling very well, eating better (picking mostly the corn which he loves) and he is flying very well. He is stronger and it's harder to catch him. His feathers are growing nicely.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They are wrong. He will die. He is young, doesn't know how to find food and shelter. He knows nothing about predators. He has no chance alone. It would be hard enough on him to be released in the springtime with other pigeons. But during the cold part of the year, and alone...............................
Are you planning on introducing him into a flock? The shelter just didn't want him, so they told you he would be fine. Either they don't know anything about pigeons, or they just simply do not care about this little one. But alone and in the cold, he will just starve and freeze to death whether you want to believe that or not. It's sad. This poor little one never had a chance.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> They are wrong. He will die. He is young, doesn't know how to find food and shelter. He knows nothing about predators. He has no chance alone. It would be hard enough on him to be released in the springtime with other pigeons. But during the cold part of the year, and alone...............................
> Are you planning on introducing him into a flock? The shelter just didn't want him, so they told you he would be fine. Either they don't know anything about pigeons, or they just simply do not care about this little one. But alone and in the cold, he will just starve and freeze to death whether you want to believe that or not. It's sad. This poor little one never had a chance.


I don't know why, but they don't want to take him. They just told me to release him is he's healthy and he is flying well, it's natural and he will be ok.
We were thinking of releasing him in a big park. In there we saw pigeons and there are also squirrels and some small birds and ducks. In there in the trees there are some small wood boxes with food. I saw many birds eating from them. So I think there he will have food, other pigeons and he will be away from cars.


----------



## pigeon_rules (Mar 21, 2009)

We managed to weigh him (it was not easy) he now has around 248 gr.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Older birds escape from lofts, or get lost during a race. Some will join up with feral flocks, and survive. Most are found starving on streets, and in backyards. They just don't know what to do. They don't always join a flock and learn from them. I know it sounds easy and uncomplicated, but it just isn't that easy. Many shelters and the like just don't care anything about pigeons. When I rescued my 6 original babies, a rehabber told me to bring them back to the area where I had found them and put them in a basket in a tree. That their parents would find them. Now, she was either a total idiot, or wanted me to kill them, because that is exactly what I would have been doing if I had been dumb enough to believe what she told me. It was cold, early springtime here, and they would have frozen, starved and died. Their parents wouldn't have found them. Some people just don't want to bother with a pigeon. I'm sorry to say that I think that is how these people feel. Even in warm weather, this little one would be challenged to survive on his own. But in the cold, he'll not have a chance. I'm sorry. I know that is not what you want to believe. I'm just telling you how it really is. I have a loft full of rescues, that were starving, or sick or injured when found. It just isn't that easy, even with other pigeons around. If it were, I wouldn't have a loft full of birds that wouldn't have made it, if not for some caring individual who caught them in time. Again, I'm sorry. But I'm more sorry for this baby who will soon to thrown out in the cold, into a world that he just isn't ready for, or equipped to survive in. That's like putting a very young child out on the streets and expecting that they will find friends who will teach them what they need to know to find food and shelter, and how to avoid predators. The predator would probably get them first.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay is right. If you let this baby go before spring, it will perish and all your hard work will be in vain and a dear soul lost.
Pigeons learn from their parents how to find food, where to find food and to avoid predators. This baby is absent that benefit and releasing her would be cruel. Please don't do it. The shelter that told you she would be alright is very wrong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

here are two reasons you dont want to let your baby go right now ..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are two REAL good reasons.

There is also starvation, the cold, and the bird being soooo young.


----------

